# Album pics.



## pondman (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm unable or wrongly trying to post album pictures. I dont see any option for down loading pics when trying to post a new album.I've not had this problem in the past.
Is there a limit to the amount of albums a user can post?


----------



## Sephael (Dec 28, 2012)

just use photobucket, problem solved and you have the pics to use across multiple sites.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2012)

Sephael said:


> just use photobucket, problem solved and you have the pics to use across multiple sites.



I only get the title and description boxes . There is no option coming up for posting photos . I tried putting Photobucket tags in the description box but it doesn't work.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2012)

Just worked out i'm only allowed 10 pics


----------

